# Newlywed and NOT HAPPY!



## Newlywed01 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm 19, my husband is 22, were both young and in the Marine Corps so were both in pretty good shape. before we got married, our sex life was great. we've only been married since January 29 2010 and that part of our relationship has gone from 3 times a week to maybe 2wice a month IF I'M LUCKY! I just want to know what I'm doing wrong. I am deploying to Afghanistan at the end of april and my sex drive might be a little high right now because i know i will not be having any for 7 months but, what i am trying to figure out is what is going on with him. I spoke to my Ssgt about this (who is in his mid 30's has three kids and has more sex than me AND TAUNTS ME ABOUT HOW HE IS GETTING SOME TONIGHT.) He says that is very strange and not normal for newlyweds to behave like this. And I know this is not normal because he was NOT like this before we got married. 
what the HAPPENING??


----------



## DowninWash (Mar 17, 2010)

This happened to me and the wife for a little while after we got married. Mainly because we were expecting each other to fill these shoes that we thought the other person should filling. Best thing that worked for us is talking and being open. and I mean we talked about everything. Got better after that. But with you both in the military and you being deployed, this might put a ton of stress on him that he dosent want to talk about. This could affect his sex drive. Talk to him and say what you feel. Try to get him to open up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

I've been married almost 3 years, when I first got married on our honeymoon I got pretty frustrated some nights cuz my wife was just too damn tired to have sex...after our honeymoon sex often became a chore, we did it because "it's what newlyweds do." 
Maybe you expected a big change when you got married, like thought you would be that much closer, but you had sex before your married, so nothing really changes too much especially if you lived together...maybe there's a bit of a dissapointment in that he expected something and it's not happening...
My best advice is to talk and surprise him with sexual things, maybe he's just waiting for you....
All I know is that sex with my wife is alot better now than it was when we first got married...it's something that grows with time if you both work at it...but I'm still frustrated that I'm not gettin alot of things I'm craving for when it comes to sex...so because of that I initiate less, and try not to think of sex too much when I'm with my wife...hate gettin turned down...
Just givin you a little bit of my experience...maybe somehow it helps a little..maybe you can relate a little I dunno...
good luck..dont give up yet, your way too damn newlywed


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

Our whole relationship has been crap since we got married. I think it has alot to do with what his subconconcious expectations were... apparently his father fought and his mother avoided and she is the coldest person I have ever met... but apparently she said yes to her husband for sex whenever he initiated... my husband does not, he turns down all my advances. 

Point is, he may have alot going on in his head that he is not even totally aware of and if he is aware of it, may not understand. Or maybe he afraid to get close to you before you leave on tour as it will make it harder to deal with your deployment.. I dont want to just assume all the negative reasons.


----------

